# Direct. Hiit. To. Mantenna Array. Pain. Shatnerian. In. Intensity.



## tellner (Jun 25, 2008)

http://view.break.com/516659


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 25, 2008)

"Ow" just ... doesn't seem to ... be enough ....


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Not to be unfeeling but he took most of that in the thigh.  

Having taken a cricket ball in the place where a box should've been I can tell you that you don't get up for a while and you certainly don't walk around.

Spectacularly poor judgement tho'.  Was it a set-up for the camera?


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Not to be unfeeling but he took most of that in the thigh.



That's certainly what I saw in the slow motion replay at the end.



Sukerkin said:


> Spectacularly poor judgement tho'.  Was it a set-up for the camera?


I think so - there was really nowhere else for him to go that would cause someone to have a camera set up and aimed like that; it's hard for me to believe that was a "random" catch.

Still... "my momma always said, stupid is as stupid does" - Forest Gump


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Not to be unfeeling but he took most of that in the thigh.
> 
> Having taken a cricket ball in the place where a box should've been I can tell you that you don't get up for a while and you certainly don't walk around.


 
Still, that was a high speed hit but it appeared to me not so much to the testicles as to the perineum( the muscle/nerve plexus between sack and crack). I'm told such a blow at such a place can cause unconsciousness, and at the speed he was going I can believe it if, as you say his thigh hadn't soaked up some of the wallop before he met the pole.


I love how it blew one of his sneakers off though.


----------

